# Arnold Quality



## mwilleson (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am pretty new to trains. My only set was 40 years ago as a child. Been looking around and for some reason Arnold trains and cars seem to be catching my eye. I have done some searching on this forum and other places, but have been unable to learn if Arnold are quality items and where they rank among the current trains people are running.

Thanks for any info you can offer.
Mike


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Hi mwilleson,

You can bet on Arnold all-around (quality & performance & looks and details). Have been running them for a lot more than a decade now (among others) and they are still "puffing" like they did on day one. No problems at all.

Hope this helps. Btw, what theme/era are you going for ?

Take care,
Rok


----------



## mwilleson (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Rok,

I like older things, so I am thinking the steam era. Maybe logging or mining. Thinking about trying to do some type of theme in the Black Hills in the 1920s or 30s. Just a guess, but along the lines of a steam locomotive with a few cars, a logging scene one one end and a small town with a sawmill on the other end.

I think I will have about a 3 x 6 are to work with. My idea was not to buy a kit, but rather buy the engine and cars I am interested in, the track, and simple transformer individually. I think I will start with basic DC. My budget will indeed be limited so I have been snooping around on eBay trying to get familiar with what I like, get used to going prices, and of course looking for a good buy. As I look around, the Arnold items seem to have a unique look to them...not sure what it is. They just seem to look a little different.

That's about all I know for now. Like I said, just looking to get started with the intent of getting more involved slowly.

Mike


----------



## mwilleson (Jun 13, 2014)

Another thought....also want to undertsand if the Arnold locomotives and cars are compatible with current n scale track. I read somewhere not to use the old Arnold Rapido (sp?) track because it was shaped differently.

Are there any other compatibility or size issues?


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Nice theme/era selection 



mwilleson said:


> Arnold locomotives and cars are compatible with current n scale track.


They sure are, I have no problems running them on other tracks.



mwilleson said:


> I read somewhere not to use the old Arnold Rapido (sp?) track because it was shaped differently.


It it possible, but I don't know for sure (not using Rapido, sorry, but i heard they were not so top pick). Do not worry using other manufacturer tracks. Ask also your nearest hobby store to be 100% sure.



mwilleson said:


> Are there any other compatibility or size issues?


No other issues, other forum members also welcome to respond :thumbsup:

If anything else, just ask


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

as far as track goes I would use current atlas , kato or other brands bigger selection and easy to get . you can good deals on e-bay for used track.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a few very old Arnold pieces of sectional track, they will not join up with anything else, unless you modify the endings. Revell also imported the Arnold track into the USA, in the early days of N scale. My Arnold track have a staggered ending, so the rail joiners will not connect to any other brand. Also the stuff is NOT nickle silver, it's some other kind of metal. Their website says Arnold N Scale track is made of code 80 blackened stainless steel on brown ties. That is the modern track they make now. 

I don't know about the track they made in the old days, such as 1960's and 70's, but I'm guessing it's standard steel, because it can rust. 

I don't personally use any of the Arnold track I own, I only have a handful of pieces anyway. 

I believe some of their diesel and electric locomotives are good and reliable runners, but with deep flanges. Steamers can be another story.

Howard


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Interesting reading (about the steam engine motors). Never had any issues with them, but then again locos that are in use on layout were made between 1993 - 2005 - and some newer.

Regards,
Rok


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry for being late for the party...I was under the impression that Arnold trains were imported from somewhere...am I incorrect??


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

daveh219 said:


> Sorry for being late for the party...I was under the impression that Arnold trains were imported from somewhere...am I incorrect??


Arnold as a company was founded in 1906 in Numberg Germany. They company introduced model trains in 1960, called the Arnold Rapido 200 product line. It was very crude and had unique couplers no other company adopted. Later in about 1963 Arnold introduced their Arnold-Rapido line with the rapido type couplers, which were adopted by all the other N scale companies at the time. In 1972 the KADEE company, known today as MICRO-TRAINS, introduced their first N scale freight cars with a new knuckle style coupler. 

In the early days, Arnold trains were imported from Germany, by a few importers. From about 1967 until 1972, Revell was the main US importer. After 1972, Walters became the main importer. Also the Charles C. Merzbach Co. imported Arnold Rapdio trains, not sure of the exact years -- but I know Merzbach was allowed to import at the same time as Revell. 

The Arnold company went into bankrupty in 1995 and was bought by Rivarossi of Italy. Then Later Rivarossi also went bankrupt, leading to the sale of all Rivarossi assets to Hornby of the United Kingdom. Production is now carried out in China.

Here are a few links with more information about the Arnold company and it's products. Some of these sites also include the early N scale history of other manufactors. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_%28models%29

http://guidetozscale.com/html/arnold_rapido.html

http://billsrailroad.tripod.com/history.html

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Early-N-scale-oddities-/10000000005717001/g.html

Also this next site has a lot of information for N scale, including Arnold Rapido.

http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html


Regards,
Howard


----------

